# Schnittke SQs



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello music lovers,

Could you help me out with recordings of Alfred Schnittke's SQs? I recently listened to the third and the second SQ , played by respectively the Borodin SQ and the Kronos SQ . I thought both were good, but the Kronos excelled...

Are there any more recordings you recommend? I have just started listening to all the Schnittke SQs again and I would appreciate some feedback


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kronos recorded them all, for me personally that is the first choice (YMMV). I think you should also check out the Tale quartet on BIS.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I really only know the Kronos recordings but I have heard some others on the radio. Do you have a streaming service to help you investigate alternatives?


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Triplets said:


> I really only know the Kronos recordings but I have heard some others on the radio. Do you have a streaming service to help you investigate alternatives?


Yes, I sure have. I like to have the opinion from fellow TC members though , it has helped me find the best recordings. I must say the Kronos Quartet's recording impressed me, yet there could be others ...

All your feedback is welcome :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tale Quartet CD on BIS includes 1-3. I love the Borodin CD on Virgin. The Quatuor Molinari recorded all four.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like this recording by the Kapralova Quartet. As it's a single disc it unfortunately omits SQ no.2 (is it on another of their recordings somewhere?) but at least there is room for the canon written in memory of Stravinsky.










Schnittke also wrote a brief set of variations for string quartet towards the end of his life - this can be found on here:


----------

